# On the other side of Infidelity/ending marriage/ Here to help if anyone needs it.



## L4L (8 mo ago)

Hi, i just wanted to be an ear for anyone who needs advice or an ear to listen.
Previously married for 16 years with 3 children. 
Found out my spouse cheated throughout our marriage.
After a year of trying i ended the marriage.

That's a very very brief description! 

If anyone needs any guidance or support, i am more than happy to help as much as i can now that I'm on the other side of it all. 

Xx


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

L4L said:


> Hi, i just wanted to be an ear for anyone who needs advice or an ear to listen.
> Previously married for 16 years with 3 children.
> Found out my spouse cheated throughout our marriage.
> After a year of trying i ended the marriage.
> ...


I'm going through a real crisis myself right now. I can hardly get through each day.

My heart was broken, made whole again, and is now totally broken once again! I can't sleep, don't want to eat, and just want to solve all my problems as soon as I can. NOT an easy task I'm afraid.

I'm my worst enemy, I'm afraid. To those on TAM... Never over promise and under deliver, there are serious consequences.

One day soon, I might need a friend to listen to my story and give me guidance and support.

Thank you for offering to help here on TAM.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

L4L said:


> Hi, i just wanted to be an ear for anyone who needs advice or an ear to listen.
> Previously married for 16 years with 3 children.
> Found out my spouse cheated throughout our marriage.
> After a year of trying i ended the marriage.
> ...


Welcome to TAM!
Jump right in with your thoughts and points of view. _Everyone_ who comes to TAM needs an ear to hear them.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

ah_sorandy said:


> I'm going through a real crisis myself right now. I can hardly get through each day.
> 
> My heart was broken, made whole again, and is now totally broken once again! I can't sleep, don't want to eat, and just want to solve all my problems as soon as I can. NOT an easy task I'm afraid.
> 
> ...


Seriously @ah_sorandy you should start a thread about what's going on with you.

You sound like you're in a bad spot right now. If you start a new thread there's a lot of great folks who will try to help and support you.

If you don't start a new thread the moderators will yell at us for threadjacking this one !


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> Seriously @ah_sorandy you should start a thread about what's going on with you.
> 
> You sound like you're in a bad spot right now. If you start a new thread there's a lot of great folks who will try to help and support you.
> 
> If you don't start a new thread the moderators will yell at us for threadjacking this one !


Maybe I will soon. Right now it's an open wound that needs to heal a bit. Please don't threadjack this one !!! Thank you for your kind support !!!

Oh, and I have a therapy appointment tomorrow, so that will help as well.


----------

